# Do you fast?



## wturri78 (Jul 1, 2009)

This seems to be a much-neglected discipline among Christians and has gone way out of style among Evangelicals in particular. It's one of those things that can help us along our Christian walk, disciplining our minds and bodies to gain control over our passions and to devote ourselves to God--and can also become rote ritual, or something done in the hopes of getting bonus points with God...

It is not a part of my life but I think I need to change that.

So, how does fasting function in the lives of PB'ers? How was it seen by the Puritans?


----------



## wturri78 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm curious--if you fast regularly, how do you determine that? Do you follow a liturgical calendar, etc.? Or do you have your own pattern as determined by your conscience?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 1, 2009)

wturri78 said:


> I'm curious--if you fast regularly, how do you determine that? Do you follow a liturgical calendar, etc.? Or do you have your own pattern as determined by your conscience?



It's a regular practice for discipline - no calendar, no nothing, just a day set apart regularly for prayer and recollection of God's grace to us.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 1, 2009)

I only fast when I have to go in for a medical test the next morning. Not being snide, that's just the fact, Jack.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 1, 2009)

I have in the past but i have too neglected this over the last year or so. I was actually just thinking about this last night while reading Jonah.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 1, 2009)

I do not totally fast in the manner that is described in Esther. However, I do engage in periodic abstinence of certain foods, drink or avoid entertainment.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't really understand the contemporary application of fasting therefore I have neglected it. I have participate before when I was part of my old charismatic church but they seem to try to copy the early church which as we all know isn't always a good thing.


----------



## wturri78 (Jul 1, 2009)

It looks like fasting isn't a huge part of the lives of at least 33 people on this discussion board 

The matter of abstaining from certain forms of drink, dress, entertainment, etc. I would not consider "fasting" unless they were given up for set periods of time with some desired outcomes. For example, not eating meat or some other desired food for some period, for the sake of strengthening oneself against temptation, etc. would be a fast--there is nothing inherently sinful in eating that food. Abstaining from behaviors that are inherently sinful, or could easily lead down the path of sin, isn't so much _fasting_ as changing your lifestyle. At least that's how I'd look at it. 

Rote fasting seems legalistic to me and probably most here. For example, not eating meat on Fridays or being allowed to have oil but not wine (EO tradition) on certain days--well, I know plenty who may observe them strictly but don't seem to have any idea of why they're doing it. I know Catholics who breeze through Lent because they're vegetarians anyway 

The prophets fasted--the kings fasted--the disciples fasted--Jesus fasted--pretty much everyone who came afterward fasted--so I'm thinking there must be something to this?


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a cessationist so I don't think that fasting... (just kidding--would be a fun discussion if I went with it, though!) I'm trying to "get into" fasting but as of right now it has only been every once in a random great while.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Jul 1, 2009)

I fasted once in my life and it was prior to my conversion. As preparation for a short-term mission trip years ago, it was recommended that I give up all food and fast for 24 hours but I wasn't really sure why. I didn't spend any of that time meditating, thinking about God and His grace, praying, etc. I just endured for 24 hours and then feasted when midnight struck.

Now that I have a better understanding of _why_ we should fast, I may do it sometime in the near future. 

But it's really hard to let go of food...


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jul 1, 2009)

I used to fast when I was a member of a Pentecostal Church years ago. The Minister of that church who was a godly man fervently believed in fasting as a means to aid in the Mortification of the flesh. Since I joined the Reformed Church, sadly I have not fasted. Richard Baxter in his ""Christian Directory""(which all christians should read) recommended Fasting, especially to break the hold of Lusts. For guys like me who do physical work for a living, Fasting ain't easy.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 2, 2009)

In all honesty I have only tried fasting one time and it was a juice fast. I believe for myself fasting would be a very good spiritual discipline to develop. I have been researching biblical fasting as well as extra-biblical sources on fasting. 

I pray that I will have the strength and discipline to fast on a regular basis. I personally feel that fasting aids in our humiliation as we approach the Lord in supplication. We also need to rely more on the Lord during a fast as we turn to be feed on the Word of God and let go of our earthly concerns.

This is just my opinion.


----------



## dr_parsley (Jul 2, 2009)

Fasting goes with a special time of prayer (which may be more or less frequently depending upon your other commitments and lifestyle) and it's primary use is an aid to mortification, to waiting on God and being attentive to him. “By fasting, the body learns to obey the soul; by praying, the soul learns to command the body.” William Secker. I find I fast sometimes not at all for years and then I fast one day a week for a while, and then occasionally a longer one. It's very easy to do it with the wrong focus, for health or pride.


----------

